# OH NO! SHE'S.. sleeping.



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sooo guilty of waking up sleeping fish. Like I get so freaked out, cause I automatically assume the fish would be.. Dead. I feel so bad lol D:

Does anyone else do this? :lol:


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I do. XD


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I think I've done it a few times...once my mom came in and asked me if my fish was dead, I freaked out and ran over to the tank...only to find to my intense relief that he was just snoozing...the he wanted food cause I woke him up...that made me feel really guilty XD


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep. He's got a cozy snoozin' pad near the back of the tank in amongst the silk plants. It drives me crazy because I can't see him when he goes in there.

Fortunately, when he's a wake there's no doubt he's alive. As soon as he sees me, he zooms to the front of the tank and goes straight into *wiggle*wiggle*feedmefeedme* dancing XD


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I.... might have just tapped my poor boy lightly on the head and he was not pleased about it :/ Opps I just had a super stressful day at work and I came home to him looking tangled and not breathing in the plants at the top of the tank. Turns out... he was fine with that.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Robert fell asleep staring out of the tank at me last night. All my roommates thought he was dead, so I had a lot of fun flailing around in front of him and then finally doing jazzhands in front of his face to demonstrate that he was, in fact, asleep. xD


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

I always accidentally wake them up worried they're sick. One day they'll kill me.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

XD all these stories make me laugh, i've never seen mine sleeping, and if it was and my aunt was over, she'd probably FREAK OUT if she saw him sleeping and then woke him up as soon as she tried to take him out XD


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

One of mine likes to hang face down in his plants. The first time he did it, I was sure he was dead. He was miffed when I disturbed him. I think they like to scare us!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL! Omg I have never laughed so hard from a thread before xD

Yeah.. They sure do like to trick us, don't they? Take my girl Heather.. She was my first betta EVER.. When I had a failed sorority (stupidly put a sick girl in with the sorority) she was the first to get sick, we thought she would be the first to die, but she was the only one that survived! Now she has her own cozy 2g vase.. But anyways, she sleeps on her side, up at the very top of the tank. 

Can fish hear us? Cause I tell her " You're grounded for scaring me that way Missy! Now go to your cave! " 
LOL!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

My female Lulu always scares me by going to sleep behind the filter, in the tiniest place in her tank. When she's asleep her color fades a lot, and I freak out soo much! And haha at Jrf456 that is exactly what I think when she wakes up and wiggles around My boy Charlie, like to lay tilted on the bottom of the tank and it scares me to death. -,-


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

ROFL
i love sleeping betta stories, they make me laugh so hard x3


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

My fish used to sleep on the gravel on his side while he lived in his 2 gallon...It used to always freak me out and I would tap on the tank to see if he would move..He did..and he never looked happy...:lol:
He doesn't sleep like that much anymore now that he is in his 5 gallon though.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha. It's so true. After I first got live plants I saw my Scuzi all twisted up in the floating, whatever it was. I panicked, opened the tank, and he looked up and immediately went OPEN LID MEANS FOOD!
Keep falling for it too. At least he doesn't look so dead when he naps on the anubias leaves.

While I've been gone for the summer my mother has been taking care of him (and doing a really good job!). Well some nights she doesn't get home and around to him until abtou 10:30 at night. By then he's usually asleep, only to be woken up for his supper. Strange thing is he never eats. As mother puts it, he's stunned as a bat. I even saw him ignore a bloodworm that actually touched him (nearly in the eye too!). It's funny, and now that I figure out he needs his feeding schedule adhered to, I'm not so worried. He attacks the pellets viciously the next morning.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL I do this ALL the time!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

This thread kinda died but I love these stories and I know others do too so keep it going!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree, this thread should keep going! I've done this several times especially if I'm checking on an ill betta. Not good when they don't feel good to be scared awake.


----------



## dlite (Oct 15, 2011)

My male betta loves to squeeze into the tightest places it can find. Twice today he managed to squeeze through a bunch of java fern stems and just stayed there motionless ignoring me tapping on the glass. He of course has the strength to get free but he always seems like he is in no rush to swim free and even takes a few laps before going up for air:-? Always a scary site to see


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Lelouch treats sleep as if he's waiting for an attack. If he's asleep he will wake right up even when I'm just standing there quietly and he wont' beg for food.

He'll flare and basically tell me to GTHO of his face.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL! That's Skyden.. Except he flares everytime he sees me!


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

My HM boy Buckminster will sleep on the gravel, on his side. -_- I woke up one day to that sight and ran over to the tank and rudely woke him up XP clown loaches are the worst offenders here though, they LOVE napping on their sides (which never fails to terrify me as I walk through the door)


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh yeah..Mr.Bubbles just ADORES when I smack his tank panicking thinking he's dead.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have two males that sleep on their side. It never fails to terrify me when I see them.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well lunar used to do that, but he will float up 0-o


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Jrf456 said:


> LOL! That's Skyden.. Except he flares everytime he sees me!


 I think Lulu believes he's a sniper. When I was talking on the phone in the room his tank is in I saw him positioned on his leaf just sitting there flared up fully giving me this look. XD


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

My boy Blitzen has the weirdest sleeping habits I've seen yet. o.o He just kind of...goes limp. Like, he floats around the tank and it looks like he has no control of his body because he flips and spins and gets swept around in circles by the little filter we have in his tank. I swear, I freaked the first time I saw him floating like this - I literally smacked the tank. Needless to say he was miffed at me, haha.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had one who would wedge himself under the rocks and sleep upside down. He looked dead. lol


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh my god! Yes! I do! I feel so bad! Its just the way he lies on the floor so still and he doesnt wake up for ages! My poor little heart lol I have learnt now and i dont worry so much when i see him laying lifeless on the floor lol

x


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've learned not to flip out late at night when it's dark. Although Heather does get pretty ticked when she's at a good snooze when I wake up in the middle of the night & turn the light on xD


----------



## KMJBandmooch (Jan 8, 2012)

LMFAO mooch did that ALL the time. slept curled in half upside down the second night i had him. i nearly died i was so worried. i tapped that glass he was startled. upset and just passed out again LOL


----------



## HazelrahLayna7 (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL I love this thread! :lol: I've done that with both Watson and Holmes! XD Once I looked over and Holmes was midway up his tank, head up and tail down, almost vertical. If I remember right he wasn't too happy about me interrupting his sleep as I was tapping the tank and saying, "Oh no, you'd better not be a dead faker!"


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder (Dec 12, 2011)

Found out that Hector's a big faker. I took him out of his tank and put him into his cup for the weekly water change, and he sank to the bottom and was laying on his side. Freaked me the heck out! The moment I put him back in his tank (which was half-a-panicked-second later), he started swimming around happily. The little jerk!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My roommate was in the store with me. With a sad face he pointed to one betta, floating on his side. (I knew he was alive because his gills were moving xD ) and he taps the glass and the little bigger darts off. "OH MY GOD IT'S ALIVE!" :lol: best reaction ever.

Jekyll, is the mellow betta (STILL mellow) and he puts himself betwene the glass and plant, in a way he LOOKS DEAD x.x darn. If he dies, I won't notice.


----------



## MaxGreenMDE (Jan 21, 2012)

I had my first "Omg he's dead!" heart attack last night actually. I lifted the blanket I put on his tank and found him sitting on his side, I freaked out and was like "WHAT?!" and he started wiggling on his side and I panicked more thinking he is ACTUALLY dying..then discovered he was just showing off his new "flip" trick.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:
I had a betta who swam perfectly horizontal, along the bottom of the tank where he could see his reflection (the rocks were not there) now THAT is weird. o.o and scary "omg is he.... just being stupid. ><"


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lol! I love reading these.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Haah! My betta, Sparky, has this really weird sleeping habit where he goes belly up and just drifts around when he sleeps, I guess that he is a really deep sleeper! Hehe!


----------



## 34339 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah. When I do, I just leave them be because I also really hate being suddenly woken up.


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

One of my boys was so still at the bottom of his tank I stuck my hand in the water to nudge him and he just bobbled there. I tried to scoop him up and he shot up to the top of the tank and I wound up yanking my hand back so fast I got water everywhere. I've had other scares, and a couple that were true.


----------



## Daisykd (Jan 22, 2012)

It's helpful reading these so I sort of know what to expect now with mine at bedtime.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Bed time is a scary time for bettas.. 

Does anyone else find it COMPLETELY ADORABLE that our bettas sleep at the same time we do? (when it's all dark) :3


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Im guilty of waking up poor Goblin more than once. He likes to sleep on his side on his silk plants near the top of his tank, or in his little cave. He uses the filter to push himself onto the silk plants to lounge. Ive tapped his tank more than once and he looks at me like 'what was that for butthead?'


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm so lucky I don't have this problem. Rosso is usually awake and roaming around by the time I get up and feed him. I did wake him the other day because he was acting all dead and I had to be certain that he hadn't decided to pass while he was in his temple. :-|


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Yuuki and Ryu sleep in to like 9. So i'm like quiet and try not to shake them or anything but I have to turn on the lights and of course the Budgies and the other fish are up. XD I wish I could tuck them in at night. Har..


----------



## potter (Jun 8, 2009)

My Red (RIP), a red male VT used to sleep at the bottom, sideways and when you tap on the glass, he wouldn't wake up. You'd have to tap for a minute or two and then he SLOWLY wakes up. It scares me more than a few times.

My current 2 CTs, Spot and Blaze sleep on their plants near the surface so I know they are alive. One Super Delta, Pineapple sleeps afloat and the other sleeps head down, tail up on the bottom...that is scary too.


----------



## cp6445 (Jan 14, 2012)

I do it ALL THE TIME even though every night I tell myself: "I am not going to repeatedly turn on the light to verify that Keller is just sleeping in his log and not dead..." And then I turn on the light... And every time he comes swimming out, wiggle wiggle wiggle. And so I feel obligated to give him a midnight snack.


----------

